# Exploring Non-Pharmaceutical Treatment for Seizures



## proud_mama (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello All, my 10yo started having seizures. Pharmaceutical drugs have too many side effects so I'm trying to explore homeopathic remedies along with cannibis (CBD oil). 
Can anyone recommend a holistic MD and/Or any other medical professional that utilizes medical marijuana in the Metro Detroit area? 
Thanks in advance!


----------

